

Faulty Posterous, only the features that will have the biggest impact matter - przemoc
http://faulty.posterous.com/

======
przemoc
For some background you may want to check following posts with comments:

<http://faulty.posterous.com/0-plain-text-emails-ftw#comments>

[http://faulty.posterous.com/1-support-for-local-inline-
image...](http://faulty.posterous.com/1-support-for-local-inline-images-in-
markdown#comments)

I thought it may be the right mail-driven blog platform since markdown
introduction, but unfortunately I was wrong.

